# PCD Photo



## Popdisplay (Oct 29, 2010)

On the off road course, beginning the descent.










On the speed track. Slalom, cornering, braking.










On the wet track- working with and w/o traction control. Guess which 1 this is.


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

that has to be Donnie! I was there for a mock PCD a couple of years ago. He said, when I tell you to floor it, Floor it! He handled the wheel from the passenger side and we did the J turn! Way cool!


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like fun


----------



## Popdisplay (Oct 29, 2010)

JMK said:


> that has to be Donnie! I was there for a mock PCD a couple of years ago. He said, when I tell you to floor it, Floor it! He handled the wheel from the passenger side and we did the J turn! Way cool!


Nope, not Donnie. He was inside, delivering a car. He was inside all day until the hot laps. He pulled off a perfect backwards approach, 180, and go. The hot lap was a lot of fun, but at perhaps 90 seconds long, it was over before it began.


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

can't wait to see him on 12/22!!! Now, I want to see him put an X5 on the skid pad and do that!!


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

Great photos, great memories of a good day!

Someone asked "what do you do with the 335s after they are retired from skid pad duty?" ............ response ................. we sell them as "executive driven"! :rofl:


----------

